# Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??



## Jürgen D. (20. Februar 2008)

Letzte Woche soll jemand einen neuen Rekord
(knapp 30 kg )erreicht haben.Weiß jemand was
genauerres.Kutter war Ms Forelle.


----------



## Kistenmann (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Ich glaube, dass ich um diese zeit von solchen Rekorden gar nichts lesen und hören möchte #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

...hier über *Rekord* zu sprechen #c #d


----------



## Yupii (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

.. der Fänger kann stolz auf sich sein:v


----------



## Fischfabi96 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Würde mich auch mal interressieren....

Fahre Sonntag mit der Forelle mit, da werd ich es spätestens sehen... #h


----------



## Yupii (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Fischfabi96 schrieb:


> Würde mich auch mal interressieren....
> 
> Fahre Sonntag mit der Forelle mit, da werd ich es spätestens sehen... #h


für solche Fänge biste ja zur richtigen Zeit auf dem richtigen Schiff#d#d


----------



## Carptigers (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Ruf doch mal an.... Dann weiste es !!!!


----------



## knutemann (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Kein Kommentar|kopfkrat
http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/fangmeldungen/detail.php?we_lv_start_aktuelles=0&class=106&thema=4494


----------



## Crotalus (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Wirklich sehr sportlich in der Laichzeit die großen Laichträger zu fangen und das auch noch als besonder Leistung herauszustellen. Da bleibt einem wirklich nur noch Kopfschütteln übrig.


----------



## strandlaeufer (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Ja, neuer Rekord. 58 Pfund, steht auch im neuen Blinker. Kapitän und ANgler sollten sich was schämen.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

...so wie ich weiß werden die Fische auf der Forelle mit nem Kescher gelandet und nach dem Foto zurückgesetzt...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...so wie ich weiß werden die Fische auf der Forelle mit nem Kescher gelandet und nach dem Foto zurückgesetzt...


 
Also, dass halte ich für ein Gerücht. Und selbst wenn, welcher Dorsch soll dass denn überleben, nach so einer Photaktion und wenn er aus der Tiefe raugfgepumt wird.

Mir fehlen da die Worte.......


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

toller rekord...und das sind dann die *angler*,die als erstes rumpöbeln,warum der ostseedorsch immer kleiner und immer weniger wird.
ich wünsche dem *stolzen* fänger einen guten appetit.|peinlich

ich finde das zum :v

naja...die wirklich dummen sterben nie aus.leider.#d


----------



## Bubu63 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

MANCHE LERNEN ES NIE !!!

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



> ...so wie ich weiß werden die Fische auf der Forelle mit nem Kescher gelandet und nach dem Foto zurückgesetzt...


Nicht grundsätzlich, sondern nur wenns der Angler will.


----------



## HD4ever (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

so siehts aus ..... 
nen Kescher bestimmt vorhanden - aber niemand kann es dem Fänger verbieten den dann auch mitzunehmen .... #d
aber selbst mit nem Kescher - der wäre bestimmt zu groß dafür gewesen ....


----------



## uer (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

hi #h,

es ist eigentlich nicht meine art solche beiträge (die meisten obrigen) zu kommentieren, 

aber was ich bis jetzt lesen durft ruft bei mir nur ein müdes :q  & #d hervor, 

über was regt ihr euch auf? hat dieser angler was falsch gemacht ? nein, 

1. hat er in der schonzeit geangelt --- *nein*
2. hat er gerissen ---- *nein,* 
&​3. hat der eigner der forelle was falsch gemacht --- nein, denn auch er ist nicht in der schonzeit auf dorschfahrt gegeangen, 

& 4. wenn irgend einer von euch (gemeint sind die obrigen poster) diesen job machen würde & damit sein geld verdienen müsste, wer von euch würden nicht mit seinem dorschkutter/boot aufs wasser fahren um für seine familie das täglich brot zu verdienen & das alles im rahmen der legalität, der schmeiße hier den ersten stein  

& was soll das getöse über das fangen von leichdorschen, es ist doch egal ob dieser fisch vor der laichzeit gefangen worden wäre oder nicht, wenn ein fisch gefangen worden  & dem wasser entnommen worden ist, egal wann bringt er auf jedenfall keinen nachwuchs mehr zu stande & im übrigen, wer sich ein bissel mit der biologie auseinander gesetzt hat sollte es schon mal gelesen, gehört oder gesehen haben, das solche (alten)fische nicht gerade die sind die die besten und gesündesten eier legen, 
obwohl sich ja über dieser meinung auch die gelehrten streiten,(sollen) 

also jungs, gönnt dem fänger (&dem kutterkapt.) sein glück, denn nichts ist schlimmer wie neid, 

#h #h und petri zu dem super fang sagt der ----- Uer :s​


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

@ uer

dem stimme ich 100% zu.
Der Dorsch der im Sommer entnommen wird, laicht jetzt auch nicht mehr.
Hier wurde sich an alle geltenden Rechte gehalten, somit sehe ich da nichts weswegen man den Fänger verurteilen sollte.
Mal sehen wann die ersten kritischen Stimmen kommen über das angeln auf Herings-Muttis.
Aber da gibt es ja genug.
Ist meine persönliche Meinung, also zerreisst mich jetzt hier nicht gleich. |uhoh:
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Dart (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Klug********rmodus an:
Der Vorgang der Vermehrung bei Fischen (diese hemmungslosen Sexorgien) nennt man übrigens Laichen und net Leichen:q.
Modus wieder aus.

Sehe ich auch so wie Uer:g

Greetz Reiner


----------



## SteinbitIII (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

@knurrhahn und uer: |good:


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Dart schrieb:


> Klug********rmodus an:
> Der Vorgang der Vermehrung bei Fischen (diese hemmungslosen Sexorgien) nennt man übrigens Laichen und net Leichen:q.
> Modus wieder aus.
> 
> ...



waren die Finger wieder mal schneller wie das Gehirn.


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

ich finde es trotzdem(ob es recht is oder nicht...is jetzt egal)nicht schön,laichdorsche zu angeln.ist doch letztendlich egal,ob das ein alter laichfisch ist oder nicht.und wenn von diesem altfisch auch nur 1 ei durchkommt...ist es zumindest 1 fisch mehr in der ostsee.
das größere problem ist,die schwarzfischerei (im großen stil) in den östlichen anrainerstaaten der ostsee.
vielleicht sollte man sich da mal mit auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Mühle (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Mit dem Argument, dass auch die im Sommer entnommenen Fische im Winter nicht mehr laichen, wäre jegliche Schonzeit (aller Fische) obsolet.

Und zu uer ist nur zu sagen, dass es nicht immer einwandfrei ist, sich im Einklang mit der Rechtsordnung zu verhalten. Gibt ja auch noch andere Bewertungsmaßstäbe. Und dass die Dorschbestände zurückgehen, ist wohl jedem heute klar.

Mit Recht stößt diese Rekordgier bei Laichbedingungen hier im Board auf Unmut und Ekel!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Dart (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ich finde es trotzdem(ob es recht is oder nicht...is jetzt egal)nicht schön,laichdorsche zu angeln.ist doch letztendlich egal,ob das ein alter laichfisch ist oder nicht.und wenn von diesem altfisch auch nur 1 ei durchkommt...ist es zumindest 1 fisch mehr in der ostsee.
> das größere problem ist,die schwarzfischerei (im großen stil) in den östlichen anrainerstaaten der ostsee.
> vielleicht sollte man sich da mal mit auseinandersetzen.


Simon, das ist doch eigentlich gar nicht diskussionswürdig, oder besser gesagt, dürfte keine Fischart kurz vor oder nach der Laichzeit beangelt werden...oder die Laichzeit müsste um mind. 2-3 Monate ausgedehnt werden:q. Viele Fische haben etliche Monate vor der Schonzeit einen Laichansatz, und etliche laichen wesentlich später ab (in Abhängigkeit zu den Wetterbedingungen, Wassertemperatur etc.) als es denen die Schonzeit gebietet.
Ich bin selber seeehr für Artenschutz, aber man kann auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Dart schrieb:


> Simon, das ist doch eigentlich gar nicht diskussionswürdig, oder besser gesagt, dürfte keine Fischart kurz vor oder nach der Laichzeit beangelt werden...oder die Laichzeit müsste um mind. 2-3 Monate ausgedehnt werden:q. Viele Fische haben etliche Monate vor der Schonzeit einen Laichansatz, und etliche laichen wesentlich später ab (in Abhängigkeit zu den Wetterbedingungen, Wassertemperatur etc.) als es denen die Schonzeit gebietet.
> Ich bin selber seeehr für Artenschutz, aber man kann auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
> Gruss Reiner#h




moin reiner!

ja,da hast du sicherlich recht.aber es ist sehr sehr schwer,da die kirche im dorf zu lassen,wenn während der (z.B.) dorschlaichzeit fische gefangen werden,und sich dann auch noch damit gebrüstet wird,was fürn toller rekordfang das ist.
finde ich n bischen verwerflich.
ok...ich renn nu auch nich mit der bibel unterm arm zum brandungsangeln...aber n bischen an die spielregeln halten,ist für niemanden zuviel verlangt.


----------



## Silverstar (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Schöner Fisch..... aber wäre er den kleiner würde er im Sommer gefangen werden? sprich von der Länge her? von dem Gewicht her ist klar...


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

:q*Würstchen...heisse Würstchen.........Cola Fanta Bier ....Würstchen heisse....gleich gehts los

:q*Ein schönes Thema


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Tja,Moral ist wohl etwas,das man nur bei den anderen erwartet.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## slowhand (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



uer schrieb:


> hi #h,
> 
> es ist eigentlich nicht meine art solche beiträge (die meisten obrigen) zu kommentieren,
> 
> ...



Puh, danke! |good: Und wie Du ja auch sagtest, keine Schonzeit, kein Problem. Außerdem kennt mal wieder niemand die genauen Umstände...


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Ich nehm auch ein heißes Würstchen Ollek #h PN mal eins rüber


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Ich nehm auch ein heißes Würstchen Ollek #h PN mal eins rüber



 Senf oder Ketchup?


----------



## Dart (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Ollek schrieb:


> :q*Würstchen...heisse Würstchen.........Cola Fanta Bier ....Würstchen heisse....gleich gehts los*
> 
> *:q*Ein schönes Thema


Maximale Halbwertzeit in Relation zu verspeisten Würstchen....grob geschätzt 3 Stunden:q


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Dart schrieb:


> Maximale Halbwertzeit in Relation zu verspeisten Würstchen....grob geschätzt 3 Stunden:q



Achwas ich hab guten Vorrat.


falls ichs vergesse, Petri dem Fänger und Kapitän #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen. Ich finde die "Laichdorschangelei" auch nicht toll!!! #d

A B E R

Knurri hat`s schon ganz richtig geschrieben. Die Gesetzeslage entscheidet. Punkt um!
Moralisch läßt sich die Sache mit Sicherheit zwiespältig betrachten! |rolleyes
Aus diesem Grunde fahre *ich persönlich* garnicht erst bei solchen Touren mit! 

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen. Ich finde die "Laichdorschangelei" auch nicht toll!!! #d
> 
> A B E R
> 
> ...





is die beste lösung #6


----------



## Dart (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen. Ich finde die "Laichdorschangelei" auch nicht toll!!! #d
> 
> A B E R
> 
> ...


Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt#h
Die Uhr tickt Ollek, futter mal net so viel Würstchen
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Dart schrieb:


> Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt#h
> Die Uhr tickt Ollek, futter mal net so viel Würstchen
> Greetz Reiner



Sin noch genug da men jung #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Moin!

Also, erstmal muß ich Uer und Knurri schon Recht geben!

Keiner von den Beteiligten hat was Verbotenes getan.#d#c

Und sicher, der Kapitän muß seine Family ernähren, Angestellte bezahlen und noch weiß Gott wieviele andere Fixkosten decken.

Weiterhin dürfte jedem von uns klar sein, dass jeder Fisch, der entnommen wird, nix mehr zur Fortpflanzung seiner Art beitragen kann!!!|rolleyes
Egal wie alt unser Freund, der Schuppenträger so ist!



Aber...


Muß ich denn wirklich als Kapitän (eines auch zu außerhalb des Frühjahres gut besuchten Kutters) zu den bekannten Löchern tuckern? Da wo die Fische mit den prallen Bäuchen gehäuft stehen!;+
Die beißen da dann natürlich wirklich gut! Stehen ja auch dicht an dicht...
Klar, ist schön wenn mal wieder richtig Fisch an Deck kommt und der Angler zufrieden in die Kamera grinst!#h
Es gibt aber doch bestimmt auch Dorsch an den üblichen Stellen, die außerhalb der Laichzeit angefahren werden!
Und ich könnte mir vorstellen, das sind dann Fische, die Überspringer sind, also keinen Bock aufs Poppen haben!
Genau wie die silberblanken Mefos also wunderbar zu entnehmen.:q
Sicher wird da Stückzahl und Fischgröße nicht sooo beeindruckend sein, aber auch den Einen oder Anderen zum smilen bringen!


Ich, als Angler, fahre halt um diese Jahreszeit gar nicht raus.
Obwohl es mich wirklich nach Seeluft und Kutterfeeling gelüstet!
Natürlich ist es nicht verboten und sicherlich ist so ein Drill von 20 Minuten ein goiles Erlebnis.
Nur tut es mir einfach leid um den verschwendeten Laich bzw. die Milch!
Da regt sich dann doch zu sehr mein Gewissen...#t|rolleyes#c

Doch, jeder muß das eben mit sich selbst ausmachen, solange es zu dem leidigen Thema keine gesetzliche Regelung gibt!

Deshalb bin ich für eine generelle Schonzeit für den Dorsch.
Wäre es sooo schlimm, wenn von Anfang Januar bis Mitte März gar kein Leo gefangen werden dürfte???
Egal ob Angler oder Berufsfischer!

Richtig mit Stichkontrollen und derben Strafen!
Mir würde es nix ausmachen, ich halte es nämlich sowieso so!!!


Will hier keinen zerreißen oder anpöbeln, aber so ist eben meine Meinung.


So long


----------



## BSZocher (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Bitte ne Fanta und 2 Würstchen.
Hattu Senf dazu?


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Deshalb bin ich für eine generelle Schonzeit für den Dorsch.
> Wäre es sooo schlimm, wenn von Anfang Januar bis Mitte März gar kein Leo gefangen werden dürfte???
> Egal ob Angler oder Berufsfischer!




|good: genau mein reden, dann gibts auch kein rumgeheule.


@ zocher natürlich....|supergri


----------



## meeresdrachen (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

@all,

es wird wohl bald ein Foto vom
"Rekorddorsch" hier auftauchen.
Letztes Jahr war hier auch schon einer
drin mit einem großen Laichdorsch von der
Forelle.
Den hat man hier ganz schön "zerrissen".
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen


----------



## Barsch29 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

*Ich weiß garnicht, warum sich manche soooooo aufregen! Hätten die solch ein Dorsch gefangen, hätten die sicher auch damit angegeben! *

*Noch mal zum Fang: |schild-g & #r*


----------



## zesch (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

erst kommt der Mensch, dann das Tier....

es hat immer der Fänger, egal welchen Fisches zu entscheiden, was geschieht,
solange er nicht irgendwelche (vielleicht sogar die eigenen) Vorschriften verletzt !

@alle Neider:  ihr würdet doch so gern auch mal so einen Fisch, überhaupt mal anfassen dürfen

nein nein, hier wird auch alles kaputt geredet,

wenn man das hier alles liest, ist das schlimmer als 3 Tage am Stück Flipper + Lässie zusammen zu gucken....

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



meeresdrachen schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> es wird wohl bald ein Foto vom
> "Rekorddorsch" hier auftauchen.
> ...



Ei, wer es halt braucht und meint, sich mit solchen Bilder vor Andern profilieren zu müssen, der soll halt sein Foto einstellen!:q

Nur mß derjenige auch dann mit der, meines Erachtens, berechtigten Kritik umgehen können!!!

Und die hat eben nicht nur mit Neid zu tun! 
Gibt genug Leute hier, die nahe, bis sehr nahe an der See wohnen und trotzdem nicht fischen gehen zu dieser Jahreszeit!
Wenn da dann einer sagt, daß er diese Bilder zum brechen findet, dann kann ich das voll verstehen!!!


----------



## SteinbitIII (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ei, wer es halt braucht und meint, sich mit solchen Bilder vor Andern profilieren zu müssen, der soll halt sein Foto einstellen!:q
> 
> Nur mß derjenige auch dann mit der, meines Erachtens, berechtigten Kritik umgehen können!!!
> 
> ...


 
Der Fänger hat den Dorsch doch gar nicht reingesetzt,Oder????....vielleicht wollte er es gar nicht, daß das Bild hier im Board reingesetzt wird und Ihr Euch darüber zerreißt....


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Moin Jungs!

Sollten Euch die Würstchen ausgehen gibt es jetzt ja 
genug "Material" für leckere Buletten 

duckundwech :q


----------



## Fischfabi96 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Boah, immer wieder Laichdorschdiskussionen...

Schöner Fisch... Toller Rekord... wenn er wieder schwimmt umso schöner...


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Sollten Euch die Würstchen aus gehen gibt es jetzt ja
> genug "Material" für leckere Buletten
> ...



|bigeyes man da brauch ich aber wirklich viiieeell Nachschub, und am besten für die Jammerfraktion Heiligenscheine aus Plastik


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Ich weiß nicht, wer sich hier aufregt???

Aufregen ist anders!:q


Als Angler sollte man eigentlich nur waidmännisch und fair mit der Kreatur Dorsch umgehen!
Klar, keine Schonzeit, also erlaubt!

Aber...

Kennste den Spruch: "Stell dir vor es ist Krieg und keiner geht hin???"

Wäre schön, hier in den nächsten Jahren eine ähnliche Wandlung zu sehen!

Und @ Barsch29,

das ist es ja, was viele antreibt!!! Angabe!!!

Ich hab aber den Größten und Schwersten gefangen...:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Der Fänger hat den Dorsch doch gar nicht reingesetzt,Oder????....vielleicht wollte er es gar nicht, daß das Bild hier im Board reingesetzt wird und Ihr Euch darüber zerreißt....



Hab ich doch auch gar nicht gesagt, daß er das Bild eingestellt hat...#h


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> das ist es ja, was viele antreibt!!! Angabe!!!
> 
> Ich hab aber den Größten und Schwersten gefangen...:vik::vik::vik:



@ Dirk

Ich glaube aber jemand der aus Weinbergen kommt und nur hin und wieder mal da oben ist nicht mit dem Gedanken dort hin fährt " Ich werde jetzt den Rekord knacken um mein krankes Ego aufzupolieren" 

Ich glaub das war Zufall und dickes Petri nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



> Sollten Euch die Würstchen ausgehen gibt es jetzt ja
> genug "Material" für leckere Buletten


Falsch ausgedrückt, Kai, hättest das gleich richtig schreiben sollen:
*LAICHDORSCHBULETTEN!*








auch duck und wech.............................................


----------



## Marcel1409 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Deshalb bin ich für eine generelle Schonzeit für den Dorsch.
> Wäre es sooo schlimm, wenn von Anfang Januar bis Mitte März gar kein Leo gefangen werden dürfte???
> Egal ob Angler oder Berufsfischer!



Das wäre für einige (Kuttereigner/Berufsfischer/Gerätehändler#h)genau so schlimm als wenn du von Januar bis Mitte März kein Gehalt bekommst... Wenn du das "wuppen" kannst, ok... Aber die oben genannten können das bestimmt nicht!!!

Uer und Knurrhahn haben das schon richtig beschrieben! So und nicht anders #6...


----------



## Tiffy (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Und wie wäre es mal mit beim Thema bleiben ??


----------



## Marcel1409 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Tiffy schrieb:


> Und wie wäre es mal mit beim Thema bleiben ??



Genau, immer diese Mods die vom Thema abweichen :vik:...


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> 
> Ich glaube aber jemand der aus Weinbergen kommt und nur hin und wieder mal da oben ist nicht mit dem Gedanken dort hin fährt " Ich werde jetzt den Rekord knacken um mein krankes Ego aufzupolieren"
> 
> Ich glaub das war Zufall und dickes Petri nicht mehr und nicht weniger




Ja, meinetwegen auch von mir "*P*" zu dem Fisch!

Ich hab das mit dem Angeben ja jetzt auch nicht speziell auf den Fänger hier gemünzt.

Nur isses bei mir eben auch so, daß ich ebenfalls knapp 600 Km bis an die Ostsee hab.
Könnte ja auch jetzt fahren und mit der Forelle auf Tour gehen.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß ich nen prallen Leo ans Band bekomme, wäre doch schon höher, oder???
Nur mach ich es eben nicht!
Hat nix mit rumgejammere oder Neid zu tun, sondern mit meiner Einstellung.

Und ich schätze mal, der Fänger war nicht das erste Mal auf Dorschjagd, ergo sollten ihm auch die Laichzeiten seines Zielfisches bekannt sein!
Da liegt die Absicht eines solchen Fanges schon nahe...


Doch ich hab keine Lust mehr, weiterzudiskutieren!
Bringt ja eigentlich eh nix!


----------



## Monsterqualle (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Sollten Euch die Würstchen ausgehen gibt es jetzt ja
> genug "Material" für leckere Buletten
> ...



Ich schmeiß mich weg, wie geil ist das denn.:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Das wäre für einige (Kuttereigner/Berufsfischer/Gerätehändler#h)genau so schlimm als wenn du von Januar bis Mitte März kein Gehalt bekommst... Wenn du das "wuppen" kannst, ok... Aber die oben genannten können das bestimmt nicht!!!
> 
> Uer und Knurrhahn haben das schon richtig beschrieben! So und nicht anders #6...




Gibt auch genügend Zeit für Kutterwartung (Werftaufenthalt etc.) ...

Außerdem gibt es doch auf'm Bau auch sowas wie Schlechtwettergeld!
Da muß man halt bissel kalkulieren und Alternativen überlegen.

Hab  nicht verlangt, dass das Ganze übers Knie zerbrochen eingeführt wird, sondern muß da schon Einiges vernünftig geplant werden. So, dass eben keine Seite dabei über die Wupper springt!

Und am Anfang hab ich ja auch geschrieben, dass Knurri und Uer ja auch Recht haben.

Nur irgendwas muß doch passieren, oder???#c#h


----------



## Marcel1409 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es doch auf'm Bau auch sowas wie Schlechtwettergeld!



Wer soll denn das bezahlen?!



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Da muß man halt bissel kalkulieren und Alternativen überlegen.




Ne kutterfahrt kostet im Schnitt 28 Eus... Wenn die Jungs jetzt noch 3 Monate Eiereschaukeln miteinkalkulieren sollen kostet ne Ausfahrt ca 50 Floggen und dann fährt überhaupt keiner mehr raus...

Bisschen Blauäugig das ganze |kopfkrat...


----------



## Rosi (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

knurri und uer haben meine volle zustimmung. der kapitän der forelle verdient sein geld mit ausfahrten. bei ihm buchen die männer, die mal einen dorsch über nen meter heben wollen. wenn diese leute nicht bei ihm buchen, fährt eben ein anderer kahn zu diesen stellen.

mal ein anderer ansatz.
das umdenken erfolgt langsam und hat viele noch nicht erreicht. früher war doch ein angler mit nem meterdorsch im arm erst so ein richtiger kerl. und 3 jahre später soll das plötzlich nicht mehr wahr sein?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




wie ist das denn mit den bildern von den meterhechten und den riesenkarpfen? das ist nichts anderes!! größe ist geil:m
(kerle eben)


----------



## Quappenqualle (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Tolle Einstellung: "Ist ja nicht verboten..."

Und das Resultat: In zehn Jahren wird bei Knurris Ostseepokal der größte gefangene Hering der Siegerfisch...#d

Kleingeist in Reinkultur!


----------



## Marcel1409 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Rosi schrieb:


> größe ist geil:m
> (kerle eben)




Ne ne, schmecken muss er :m !!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Wer soll denn das bezahlen?!
> 
> ...das ist doch anderen Branchen gang und gebe das ne Winter- bzw. Sommersaison überstanden werden muß
> 
> ...


 
..Du fährst doch auch weiterhin Auto, obwohl sich seit der Euroumstellung der Spritpreis fast verdreifacht hat
und ich würd auch 50+ bezahlen wenn Service und Leistung stimmen und nicht nur ein angeln auf RestDorschBestände stattfindet, weil Laichdorschgeile Angler und Räuberische Fangflotten den Teich leer gemacht haben, den der Preis wird auf Dauer sowieso steigen, das Öl und steigende Lohnkosten pushen ihn immer weiter


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



slowhand schrieb:


> Puh, danke! |good: Und wie Du ja auch sagtest, keine Schonzeit, kein Problem. Außerdem kennt mal wieder niemand die genauen Umstände...



Welche Umstände willst du denn noch kennen? |kopfkrat
Das Wissen das die Forelle die Laichgebiete ganz gezielt anfährt und die Angler das wohl auch wissen, reicht mir in diesem Falle! 

Oh jaaa ich bin ja sooo neidisch auf den Kerl...wie gerne würde ich auch mal einen fetten schwabbeligen Dorsch in den Händen halten, dem beim Gaffen schon der Laich rausläuft #6
MEIN Lebensziel...:vik:

Von mir gibts jetzt hier ganz deutlich KEIN PETRI HEIL :m


----------



## Marcel1409 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..Du fährst doch auch weiterhin Auto, obwohl sich seit der Euroumstellung der Spritpreis fast verdreifacht hat
> und ich würd auch 50+ bezahlen wenn Service und Leistung stimmen und nicht nur ein angeln auf RestDorschBestände stattfindet, weil Laichdorschgeile Angler und Räuberische Fangflotten den Teich leer gemacht haben, den der Preis wird auf Dauer sowieso steigen, das Öl und steigende Lohnkosten pushen ihn immer weiter




Und nu?! ;+


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Quappenqualle schrieb:


> Tolle Einstellung: "Ist ja nicht verboten..."
> 
> Und das Resultat: In zehn Jahren wird bei Knurris Ostseepokal der größte gefangene Hering der Siegerfisch...#d
> 
> Kleingeist in Reinkultur!



Stimmt, und daran ist einzig und allein der Angler des Rekorddorsches schuld.

Da haben wir sie wieder die wunderbare deutsche Mentalität 

Fängt jemand mal nen guten Fisch wird auf ihm rumgehackt und er wird ausgebuht...(nochmal der fang war legal bevor es wieder heisst)

Und jeder weiss es besser wieso die Fischbestände schrumpfen.

Aber an wirklich ernsten Themen beteiligt sich kaum jemand

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115782

Da spielt man duckmäuschen komm raus. Aber es macht ja vielmehr Spass wenn man jemanden fürn nen guten Fang verurteilen, und sich somit selber den berühmten Heiligenschein aufsetzten kann in der hoffnung ja viel zustimmung zu finden.

@ quappenqualle

war jetzt nicht gegen dich persönlich nur weil ich dich zitiert habe. steht aber stellvertretend für viele Meinungen hier.

*Nochmal dickes Petri an den Fänger *


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Und nu?! ;+


 

...soll heißen die Masse wird weiterhin fahren ob €28 oder €50 oder noch mehr #c hier über den Preis kommen zu wollen ist irgendwie der falsche Ansatz, dann muß man anders Kalkulieren, ganz einfache Sache  

...und das TackleDealer im Winter Umsatzeinbrüche haben, kann ich garnicht so richtig glauben, ich für meinen Teil geb' im Winter mehr für Tackle aus, als im Sommer, da hab ich keine Zeit....bin dann am Angeln :m


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Rosi schrieb:


> knurri und uer haben meine volle zustimmung. der kapitän der forelle verdient sein geld mit ausfahrten. bei ihm buchen die männer, die mal einen dorsch über nen meter heben wollen. wenn diese leute nicht bei ihm buchen, fährt eben ein anderer kahn zu diesen stellen.
> 
> mal ein anderer ansatz.
> das umdenken erfolgt langsam und hat viele noch nicht erreicht. früher war doch ein angler mit nem meterdorsch im arm erst so ein richtiger kerl. und 3 jahre später soll das plötzlich nicht mehr wahr sein?
> ...





  #6


----------



## Marcel1409 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...soll heißen die Masse wird weiterhin fahren ob €28 oder €50 oder noch mehr #c hier über den Preis kommen zu wollen ist irgendwie der falsche Ansatz, dann muß man anders Kalkulieren, ganz einfache Sache
> 
> ...und das TackleDealer im Winter Umsatzeinbrüche haben, kann ich garnicht so richtig glauben, ich für meinen Teil geb' im Winter mehr für Tackle aus, als im Sommer, da hab ich keine Zeit....bin dann am Angeln :m



Leider denken/handeln nicht alle wie du... Allerdings glaub ich nicht dass sich die Kutter halten können wenn es wirklich zu einem Fangverbot/Schonzeit kommen sollte...


----------



## Master Hecht (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Also, dass halte ich für ein Gerücht. Und selbst wenn, welcher Dorsch soll dass denn überleben, nach so einer Photaktion und wenn er aus der Tiefe raugfgepumt wird.
> 
> Mir fehlen da die Worte.......



Nur mal eine Frage wie soll man denn wissen welcher dorsch gerade beisst dan kann man ja ganz zu hause bleiben wenn die schonzeit ist deswegen braucht das auch nicht schlecht gemacht werden wenn er zurück gestzt worden ist dann ist doch gut also hört mal auf zu mekern...


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Leider denken/handeln nicht alle wie du... Allerdings glaub ich nicht dass sich die Kutter halten können wenn es wirklich zu einem Fangverbot/Schonzeit kommen sollte...



Aber meinst du, die Kutter werden sich so noch lange halten, wenn der Dorschbestand weiterhin so rapide abnimmt? #c


----------



## Marcel1409 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Aber meinst du, die Kutter werden sich so noch lange halten, wenn der Dorschbestand weiterhin so rapide abnimmt? #c



Das liegt doch nicht daran das jetzt son paar Piescher in der "Laichzeit" gefangen werden... Wenn du die Fische im Frühjahr/Sommer/Herbst fängst können sie auch in der nächsten Laichzeit mehr abeiern...


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Leider denken/handeln nicht alle wie du... Allerdings glaub ich nicht dass sich die Kutter halten können wenn es wirklich zu einem Fangverbot/Schonzeit kommen sollte...


 
that's life..sorry aber so isses nun mal und wie gesagt meiner Meinung nach werden die meißten weiterfahren, auch die die jetzt noch "niemals" schreien, werden über kurz oder lang gar keine Wahl mehr haben

...ist doch ganz offensichtlich, am Kuttersterben zu sehen, das Heiligenhafen mit seinem 28Euro Kampfpreis, sich auf dauer nicht halten kann und die Kieler Ecke strebt inzwischen auch gen €40


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Aber meinst du, die Kutter werden sich so noch lange halten, wenn der Dorschbestand weiterhin so rapide abnimmt? #c



Mensch Fynn_sh

tu doch nich so als ob es daran liegt, aber solange du nur weisst wo es Forellen *"zu holen gibt wenn man weiss wo"* ist doch die Welt auch bei dir in Ordnung oder?



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Habe ich iegentlich schonmal erwähnt, dass es im Moment ordentlich Forellen zu holen gibt, wenn man weiß, wo? :m
> Hier mal eine von gestern
> 
> 
> ...



*Lasst doch den Leuten ihren Fang!!!

*ich finds zum* :v*diese selbstbeweihräucherung !


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

wir können hier so lange quatschen wie wir wollen...es wird eh nix dran ändern,das es angler gibt,die auf laichdorschfang gehen und diesen dann auch mit nach hause nehmen.
es wurden hier einige gute...einige weniger gute meinungen geschrieben.meine abschließende meinung ist die,das es jeder mit sich selber ausmachen sollte,ob er in dieser zeit aufn kutter geht oder nicht.
ich finde es nicht gut,also werde ich ganz sicher nicht in dieser zeit aufm kutter angeln.
ich hab lieber maßige dorsche im eimer,die schmecken...als 30 pfünder,die labberig ohne ende sind.
abgesehen davon....n laichdorsch als rekord anzusehen,ist nicht in ordnung...wohl aber (leider) erlaubt.
von mir gibt es für solche fische ganz bestimmt keinerlei petri.
so...und nu zerfetzt euch von mir aus noch die birne...ich hab kein bock mehr auf dat thema.


----------



## niddafischer (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr sportlich in der Laichzeit die großen Laichträger zu fangen und das auch noch als besonder Leistung herauszustellen. Da bleibt einem wirklich nur noch Kopfschütteln übrig.





mann muss nicht neidisch sein!


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Das liegt doch nicht daran das jetzt son paar Piescher in der "Laichzeit" gefangen werden... Wenn du die Fische im Frühjahr/Sommer/Herbst fängst können sie auch in der nächsten Laichzeit mehr abeiern...



Das meinte ich damit auch gar nicht. 

Wollte damit eigentlich eher sagen, dass es bald sowieso für die meisten Kutter zu Ende sein wird. 
Wenn der Dorschbestand weiter so sinkt, wird in 10 Jahren keine Sau mehr zum Kuttern fahren, da dann halt nix mehr da ist. 
Es ist ja jetzt schon so, dass viele Leute nicht mehr Kuttern fahren, weil selbst jetzt oft schon kaum noch was zu holen ist.  

Also ob nun so oder so, das Geschäft wird wohl zwangsläufig zu Grunde gehen. 
Deswegen würde ich eine generelle Schonzeit für Dorsch, die natürlich auch für Berufsfischer gelten sollte, auf jeden Fall befürworten. 

@Ollek
was hat das denn jetzt damit zu tun?
Glaub mir man, mich für ne 46er beweihräuchern zu lassen, dat muss nicht sein |rolleyes Ging mir dabei eigentlich mehr darum, die faulen Südländer aus dem MFT #6 (nicht böse gemeint, Dirk  ) mal wieder gen Küste zu locken. Da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt leider nix größeres gefangen habe, musste halt 'ne 46er her.
Aber ich hätte mich natürlich auch vor nen Bach stellen können und die dicken Absteiger fangen können, war ja schließlich nach der Schonzeit :v


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



niddafischer schrieb:


> mann muss nicht neidisch sein!


 

Das ist hier mit Sicherheit niemand.

Simon hat schon recht, wir können disskutieren, streiten uns die Köppe einschlagen wie wir wollen. Ändern wird das eh nichts! Gesetzlich ist es in Ordnung, moralisch unter aller Sau.

Leider sieht man das bei kleineren Dorschen nur schlecht, wenn die voll mit Laich sind. Da tut es mir immer in der Seele weh, wenn mir das Zeug beim Ausnehmen in die Hände glubbscht


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Simon hat schon recht, wir können disskutieren, streiten uns die Köppe einschlagen wie wir wollen. Ändern wird das eh nichts! *Gesetzlich ist es in Ordnung, moralisch unter aller Sau.*


 
Das und nichts anderes ist der springende Punkt.
Kein Jäger würde sich hinstellen und erzählen was für 'ne Fette Rehkuh er erlegt hat und wie ihm beim Ausbeinen die Rehkitze nur so entgegen gesprudelt sind. Geschweige denn Fotos machen und sowas Veröffentlichen und sich damit Rühmen. Selbst wenn er dürfte würde er genug Hirn im Kopf haben, das Reh Kalben zu laßen um später Jagd auf Mama und ihre zwei Heranwachsenen machen.


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Simon hat schon recht, wir können disskutieren, streiten uns die Köppe einschlagen wie wir wollen. Ändern wird das eh nichts! Gesetzlich ist es in Ordnung, moralisch unter aller Sau.



Spreche jetzt nur für mich, aber wenn ich mal Probleme mit meiner Moral haben sollte werde ich Veganer und Mitglied bei der Peta.

#h



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Leider sieht man das bei kleineren Dorschen nur schlecht, wenn die voll mit Laich sind. Da tut es mir immer in der Seele weh, wenn mir das Zeug beim Ausnehmen in die Hände glubbscht



Dagegen gibt es ein gutes Mittel, "das suchen eines anderen Hobbys"


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Ollek schrieb:


> Spreche jetzt nur für mich, aber wenn ich mal Probleme mit meiner Moral haben sollte werde ich Veganer und Mitglied bei der Peta.
> 
> #h


 
ich sprech mal im Sinne der Allgemeinheit, wenn Du nichts Sinnvolles zu sagen hast, versuchs mal mit schweigen.


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich sprech mal im Sinne der Allgemeinheit, wenn Du nichts Sinnvolles zu sagen hast, versuchs mal mit schweigen.



Du meinst so sinnvolle Dinge wie das niedermachen eines Fängers der hin und wieder an der Ostsee ist und per Zufall nen schönen Dorsch gefangen hat? Meinst du solche Dinge??

Sieh dir bitte an was ich bei diesem wirklich wichtigem Thema zu sagen hatte. Und wo waren dort Deine Kommentare?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115782

Aber da gab es niemanden auf dem man rumhacken konnte deshalb uninteressant


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Ollek schrieb:


> Du meinst so sinnvolle Dinge wie das niedermachen eines Fängers der hin und wieder an der Ostsee ist und per Zufall nen schönen Dorsch gefangen hat? Meinst du solche Dinge??


 
nö  keiner macht hier irgenwenn persöhnlich nieder, es wird versucht zu Diskutieren aber solche Sinnfrei postings von Dir sind einfach zum :v dieses ewige um Dummgelaber rumgelese nervt.


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nö  keiner macht hier irgenwenn persöhnlich nieder, es wird versucht zu Diskutieren aber solche Sinnfrei postings von Dir sind einfach zum :v dieses ewige um Dummgelaber rumgelese nervt.



 oh jetzt kommt wenigsten Niveau rein wie man an deiner Wortwahl sehen kann.

Sieh dir die ersten Seiten des Postings an wo Heiligenscheintragende Moralapostel diesen Fänger niedermachen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Ollek schrieb:


> Sieh dir bitte an was ich bei diesem wirklich wichtigem Thema zu sagen hatte. Und wo waren dort Deine Kommentare?
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115782
> 
> Aber da gab es niemanden auf dem man rumhacken konnte deshalb uninteressant


 
achso, ja ne is klar, weil Du da vernünftig geschrieben hast kannst Du hier jetzt die Sau rauslssen, oder wie?

Oder hatte ich irgendwo geschrieben das Du egal wo nur shize schreibst?


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Ollek schrieb:


> Spreche jetzt nur für mich, aber wenn ich mal Probleme mit meiner Moral haben sollte werde ich Veganer und Mitglied bei der Peta.
> 
> #h
> 
> ...





vielleicht solltest DU dir ma n anderes hobby zulegen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Ollek schrieb:


> oh jetzt kommt wenigsten Niveau rein wie man an deiner Wortwahl sehen kann.
> 
> Sieh dir die ersten Seiten des Postings an wo Heiligenscheintragende Moralapostel diesen Fänger niedermachen.


 
is klar #c Du hattest mich gefragt ob ich das meine und darauf hab ich geantwortet. sonst nichts.Was andere wollen kann ich Dir nicht sagen.Ende.


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> achso, ja ne is klar, weil Du da vernünftig geschrieben hast kannst Du hier jetzt die Sau rauslssen, oder wie?
> 
> Oder hatte ich irgendwo geschrieben das Du egal wo nur shize schreibst?



zitier mich mal wo ich das lasse |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Ollek schrieb:


> zitier mich mal wo ich das lasse |wavey:


 

:vik: bist echt ein super Typ #6 :vik:


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest DU dir ma n anderes hobby zulegen...



keineswegs mein Hobby gefällt mir und das werde ich mir von niemanden nehmen lassen


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> :vik: bist echt ein super Typ #6 :vik:



Leider noch ohne Rekordfisch...:c


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Ollek schrieb:


> Spreche jetzt nur für mich, aber wenn ich mal Probleme mit meiner Moral haben sollte werde ich Veganer und Mitglied bei der Peta.
> 
> #h
> 
> ...


----------



## Dart (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Hi Mädels
Nu entspannt euch mal...Ollek hat angekündigt das er nur an Grillwürstchen interessiert ist, und macht hier den Helden am Keyboard|rolleyes|supergri
Mods, bitte das Schloss zum Verriegeln, der Weg der Tugend wird nun ausreichend von Peinlichkeiten beiderseits gepflastert:g
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## chris1867 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Jürgen D. schrieb:


> Letzte Woche soll jemand einen neuen Rekord
> (knapp 30 kg )erreicht haben.Weiß jemand was
> genauerres.Kutter war Ms Forelle.


mei
Fangmeldungen | 19.02.2008 
Dorsch-Knaller 
Am 14. Februar wurde der neue deutsche Rekorddorsch von 58 Pfund 100 Gramm auf die Planken der MS Forelle gewuchtet. 




Auf der MS Forelle wurde der neue deutsche Rekorddorsch gefangen. © VD


BLINKER Mitarbeiter Volker Dapoz war an Bord und bestätigte den Fang. 

Länge: 128 Zentimeter
Drilldauer: knapp 20 Minuten
ste den ?


----------



## Marcel1409 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Jetzt hätte ich auch gern `n Würstchen :vik:!!!


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> also mit anderen worten...ist es dir völlig egal,ob der fisch (welcher auch immer) voll mit laich is oder nich.
> du nimmst alles mit...oder wie?
> zumindest erweckt dein satz da oben so den anschein...
> oh man ollek...n gehirn is zum denken da...aber da du ja die gebrauchanleitung anscheinend verlegt hast,wird dat nix.



#6 Nein guter Mann so ist es nicht.

Mir gehts gegen den Strich das es soviel Neid und Missgunst gibt unter Anglern.

Ich gehöre zu den Leuten die nen andern Anger ein dickes Petrie Wünschen wenn sie einen schönen Fisch gefangen haben. Und solange es sich im rechtlichen Rahmen bewegt ist für mich alles i.O

Ich gehöre aber nun auch zu den Leuten die wie ihr die Laichdorschangelei vom prinzip her ablehnen bzw in frage stellen.

Kann aber differenzieren, und das tue ich bei der Ausfahrt an diesem Tage der Forelle und bei dem Fänger der mehrere hundert Kilometer zu fahren hat bevor er die Ostsee "ausrauben kann" ( Übertrieben gemeint)

Wir sind hier in einem Anglerboard und da sollte man sich normalerweise unterstützen und sich nicht angiften, aber leider ist das bei  einem solchen Neidthema nicht möglich.

Wäre der Fisch ausserhalb der Laichzeit gefangen wurden gäbe es ähnliche Diskussionen wie "Was so ein Brocken in der Laichzeit an Nachwuchs bringen würde"

Ähnliche Berichte hier im Board zeigen das es so ist. man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will. #c

Auch gehöhre ich den Anglern an, die anderen die  wirklich Mist bauen auch die Meinung sagen  und das nicht nur in einem Anonymen Forum.

Auch ich finde es schändlich was z.B. ein Kutter in Norwegen treibt der seine "Kunden" dann wirklich zu Laichplätzen chauffiert wo ausnahmlos Dicke gefangen werden.

Aber das gehört hier nicht her.

Gruss


----------



## hd-treiber (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

hd-treiber, $hadow, angler-jan, Ben_koeln, chris1867, Dart, DerSpinner, Dorsch-Schnappi, Eddy_07, Gernod, Hansen fight, HeilbuttJigger, Henning Lorenzen, Jonas85, Marcel1409, MFT-Chris, MFT-Simon, niddafischer, Ollek, Olli Oil, Olli73, Rainer 32, steene, Tomasz, WickedWalleye 

Is doch Wahnsinn, was solch ein Thema an senastionslustigen Mitlesern bringt.....|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Dart schrieb:


> Hi Mädels
> Nu entspannt euch mal...Ollek hat angekündigt das er nur an Grillwürstchen interessiert ist, und macht hier den Helden am Keyboard|rolleyes|supergri
> Mods, bitte das Schloss zum Verriegeln, der Weg der Tugend wird nun ausreichend von Peinlichkeiten beiderseits gepflastert:g
> Greetz Reiner|wavey:



 Richtig


*Würstchen ....heisse Würstchen...und ganz neu im Angebot Laichdorschbulette!!!!*


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Hallo???#h

Wieso geht ihr denn auf einmal alle so steil???#c|rolleyes

Hab vorhin noch gedacht, schön, dass hier mal nicht so'n olles   Gezänk ist und dann das...|kopfkrat#q#q#q

Kommt mal wieder runter!


Ansonsten nehm ich auch nen legger Hot Dog und ne Coke und warte auf's Schloß!!!


----------



## Dart (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Ollek schrieb:


> #6 Nein guter Mann so ist es nicht.
> 
> Mir gehts gegen den Strich das es soviel Neid und Missgunst gibt unter Anglern.
> 
> ...


Schmatz|pftroest:
Das Aufreiben bringt ansonsten nur den Verkauf von Haarwuchsmitteln auf den Erfolgskurs#h, oder die Frequenz der Besucher im AB...nach dem Motto, wir können zumindest mit Zoff glänzen|rolleyes


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hallo???#h
> 
> Wieso geht ihr denn auf einmal alle so steil???#c|rolleyes
> 
> Hab vorhin noch gedacht, schön, dass hier mal nicht so'n olles   Gezänk ist und dann das...|kopfkrat#q#q#q



Das Gezänk fing mit Post 1-14 an weshalb ich auch gleich meinen Bauchladen mit Hotdogs bereitgestellt hab #h


----------



## Monsterqualle (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Alle Jahre wieder, 
kommt der Laichdorschthread. 
In die Foren nieder 
wo wir User sind.

Bringt uns dann in Rage
bis der Riegel kommt
dann wirds wieder ruhiger
bis zum nächsten Jahr.

So, und jetzt alle: *Schön mitsingen.*:vik:


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Leute jetzt bleibt mal alle schön geschmeidig, genau das ist es ws wir nicht wollen, nämlich schon wieder über Laichdorsche streiten




Ollek schrieb:


> *Würstchen ....heisse Würstchen...und ganz neu im Angebot Laichdorschbulette!!!!*


 
Und sowa solltest du lassen, um nicht unnötig zu provozieren...


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Alle Jahre wieder,
> kommt der Laichdorschthread.
> In die Foren nieder
> wo wir User sind.
> ...





Alle staunten alle weinten um des Dicken Fisches Brut, aber wie so oft bei solchen themen gibt es immer böses Blut.

So schreite ein mein Kluger Mod und handle wohl bedacht denn eines Tages dann bist du es der das Wunder Grossfisch hat vollbracht.

Die Leute mit dem Finger zeigen auf des Fängers Angesicht, und dann verkauf ich wieder Würstchen denn das ist meine Pflicht....

|wavey:


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Leute jetzt bleibt mal alle schön geschmeidig, genau das ist es ws wir nicht wollen, nämlich schon wieder über Laichdorsche streiten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jemand der sich selber nicht so ernst nimmt weiss wie es gemeint ist #6  Keine Sorge ist nicht Provokativ gemeint


----------



## Honeyball (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

|kopfkratgebratener Dorschrogen soll doch lecker sein...
Manno, muss sowas immer dann passieren, wenn ich mal 'nen Vormittag offline bin? Hätte Ihr nicht bis morgen warten können??:c:c:c


----------



## Honeyball (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Jetzt hätte ich auch gern `n Würstchen :vik:!!!



...und der ist ganz nah an 'nem Taaaaatüüütaaataaaaaa


----------



## tomry1 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

*RETTET DIE OSTSEE!
Ich werde es noch miterleben... 
Keine Dorsche mehr in der Ostsee dank der Industriellen Fischerrei.
In 5 Jahren wird es vorraussichtlich keine Kutterausfahrten mehr geben , wenn die Prognosen der Wissenschaftler stimmen.

Aber mal ernsthaft... der Dorsch ist fast ausgerottet weil alle Leute so verdammt Geldsüchtig sind , und das Maul nie vollbekommen.

Denkt mal drüber nach 

*


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

ollek...
sorry wegen dem letzten satz aus meinem vorherigen posting.
wollte dir nich auffe füße treten.kommt nimmer vor  :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Ollek schrieb:


> jemand der sich selber nicht so ernst nimmt weiss wie es gemeint ist #6 Keine Sorge ist nicht Provokativ gemeint


 
Dein problem ist das Du denkst Du würdest irgend jemand Provozieren und zur Weißglut treiben mit deinem Dünnsinn, aber merkst nicht das die "Gegenseite"  auf dem Boden liegt und vor Lachen nicht mehr kann   #h


----------



## Marcus van K (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



tomry1 schrieb:


> *
> 
> In 5 Jahren wird es vorraussichtlich keine Kutterausfahrten mehr geben
> *




Dann wirds zum Glück in 5 Jahren, diese immer selben Disskusionen nicht mehr geben |rolleyes

sodann.............


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Marcus van K schrieb:


> Dann wirds zum Glück in 5 Jahren, diese immer selben Disskusionen nicht mehr geben |rolleyes
> 
> sodann.............


 
...dann doch lieber, alle Jahr wieder


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

@ Simon kein Problem #6

@ Chriss

knöpf dich zu und kämm dich der Kirchenchor fängt bald an da kannst du dem Herrn Pfarrer was vorweinen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Chriss
> 
> knöpf dich zu und kämm dich der Kirchenchor fängt bald an da kannst du dem Herrn Pfarrer was vorweinen.


 
yo, Chef ich mag Dich auch  :m mach mal 'n Gurkentee für mich fertich  nu is gut


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nö  keiner macht hier irgenwenn persöhnlich nieder, es wird versucht zu Diskutieren aber solche Sinnfrei postings von Dir sind einfach zum :v dieses ewige um Dummgelaber rumgelese nervt.



Jemand der glaubt das  bei einem Laichdorschthread sachlich diskutiert wird ist entweder Naiv oder dieses andere Wort.

Oder glaubst du das mein fernbleiben aus diesem Thread die Sachlichkeit erhöht und nur Antworten kommen die für dich Politisch korrekt sind ?


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> yo, Chef ich mag Dich auch  :m mach mal 'n Gurkentee für mich fertich  nu is gut



ok nu ist gut...#h vergiss das obige posting, haben fast gleichzeitig gepostet wo mein puls noch erhöht war


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Ollek schrieb:


> Jemand der glaubt das bei einem Laichdorschthread sachlich diskutiert wird ist entweder Naiv oder dieses andere Wort.
> 
> Oder glaubst du das mein fernbleiben aus diesem Thread die Sachlichkeit erhöht und nur Antworten kommen die für dich Politisch korrekt sind ?


 
#6 nein, ich denke ohne Dich wäre die Diskussion noch weiter ausgeartet :m |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla: dann wärens statt 8 inzwischen 9 Seiten #d ich muß jetzt zur Kirche |rolleyes


----------



## BSZocher (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Ollek schrieb:


> |
> @ zocher natürlich....|supergri



DANKEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> #6 nein, ich denke ohne Dich wäre die Diskussion noch weiter ausgeartet :m |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla: dann wärens statt 8 inzwischen 9 Seiten #d ich muß jetzt zur Kirche |rolleyes



Ja Würstchen beruhigen das Gemüt

:m gib bitte die Beichte auch in meinem Namen ab. Dann kann ich wieder gut schlafen weil ich dem Fänger nen Petri gewünscht hab...

#hist spass


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Ollek schrieb:


> Ja Würstchen beruhigen das Gemüt
> 
> :m gib bitte die Beichte auch in meinem Namen ab. Dann kann ich wieder gut schlafen weil ich dem Fänger nen Petri gewünscht hab...
> 
> #hist spass


 
ich wollt Gurkentee und ja gibt ne Doppelbeichte :g


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich wollt Gurkentee und ja gibt ne Doppelbeichte :g



:c da gibts nur ein Problem, Gurken haben jetzt schonzeit. Aber sowie sie wieder "offen" sind lade ich dich ein,versprochen #h


----------



## Barsch29 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

*Hey,*
*er hat vieleicht den größten Dorsch seines Lebens gefangen! Na und, laßt Ihn doch!*
*In Norwegen werden auch solche großen Dorsche gefangen von Anglern, da regt sich doch auch keiner auf! *
*Wenn Ihr euch so aufgeilt daran, dann dürfen wir ja auch nicht zum Heringsangeln gehn! Die sind doch auch voll mit Laich!*

*So, kann ich jetzt eine Wurst haben?*


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Barsch29 schrieb:


> *Hey,*
> *er hat vieleicht den größten Dorsch seines Lebens gefangen! Na und, laßt Ihn doch!*
> *In Norwegen werden auch solche großen Dorsche gefangen von Anglern, da regt sich doch auch keiner auf! *
> *Wenn Ihr euch so aufgeilt daran, dann dürfen wir ja auch nicht zum Heringsangeln gehn! Die sind doch auch voll mit Laich!*
> ...



Richtig, gibts sogar eigene Ausrufthreads dazu...Der Hering ist da!!!!! 

Homer mit Senf oder Ketchup`?

PS: interessant wäre mal der Rekord Hering


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*



Ollek schrieb:


> :c da gibts nur ein Problem, Gurken haben jetzt schonzeit. Aber sowie sie wieder "offen" sind lade ich dich ein,versprochen #h


 
ne kein Bock auf Laichgurke zu labberig,hoffe auf Dich ist verlaß

Gruß Chris


----------



## Barsch29 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

@ Ollek
Homer mit Senf oder Ketchup`?


*mit Majo!!!!  |rolleyes*


----------



## Tiffy (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Dorschrekord??*

Ihr könnt gerne im Laberbereich weiter"diskutieren". Hier ist nun zu!


----------

